# صناعة العطور



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ماذاتعرف عن العطور؟؟ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صناعة العطور
تعتبر العطور من الصناعات الهامة في حياة الانسان في هذا العصر. وتكون العطور على شكل زيوت لها رائحة زكية وقد سميت هذه العطور بالزيوت لانها تكون في درجة الحرارة العادية (درجة حرار الغرفة) على شكل زيوت وتقوم بنفس العمل الذي تقوم به الزيوت كالادمصاص على الورق وتزييته...
كما انها تعتبر من الزيوت الطيارةالتي تطير مع الوقت وتزال رائحتها لذا استعملها الانسان. وهناك بعض من انواع العطور اذا مزجت مع غيرها من العطور تعطي رائحة جميلة جدا لا تتفسخ مع الزمن. كما ان هناك انواع من العطور عند مزجها مع بعضها البعض تعطي مركبات ذات روائح غير مقبولة... ومن هنا نشأت صناعة العطور...
وتعتمد صناعة العطور على انحلال العطور في احد المحلات الجيدة مثل الكحول الايثيليوالايثر المثيلي والكلوروفورم ورابع كلور الكربون (ولو ان المادتين الاخيرتين خاصة تعتبران من المواد المضرة بالبيئة واللتين تعملان على تفكيك طبقة الاوزون لذا منع استعمالهما)
ويمكن بعد الحصول على محلول العطر في احدى المحلات المذكروة سابقا ان نقوم بعملية ترشيح وتنقية لونية بواسطة الفحم الحيواني الذي يمتص الالوان من المحاليل...
ومن خواص العطور الكيميائية انها تتأثر باضوء والحرارة فتتفكك لتعطي مواد ذات رائحة غير مقبولة وذات لزوجة زائدة, كما انها تتفاعل مع المواد الخارجة من الجسم عن طريق الجلد لتشكيل رائحة غير جيدة... ومن خواصها الكيميائية انها سريعة الاحتراق حيث ان درجة الاشتعال لها منخفضة...
ويمكن تصنيف العطور الى نوعين:
أ- زيوت طبيعية عطرية: وهي الزيوت التي تستخرج من النباتات وبعض الافرازات الناتجة عن الحيوان. وتعتبر الزيوت هذه من افضل انواع الزيوت وذات عبير رائع ويمكن تصنيفها حسب حالتها الى 3 انواع:
1- على شكل طيار
2- على شكل سائل
3- على شكل راتنج
ويمكن استخراجها من ازهار واوراق وثمار النباتات مثل: الورد, الياسمين, القرنفل, البنفسج وغيرها الكثير...
وللحصول على العطر من النباتات يمكن استخدام العديد من الطرق مثل: التقطير (وهي اشهرها), الحل (باستخدام بعض المحلات مثل التي ذكرت انفا وهذه ايضا طريقة سهلة التنفيذ), طريقة النقع, طريقة العصر...
وتحفظ العطور على شكل محاليل (وهي بذلك تفقد من قيمتها), وخاصة في الماء او في الكحول...
وحاليا فان الانتاج يعتمد ايضا على المواد الصناعية نظرا لزيادة الطلب على المستخلصات العطرية... واحدى طرق التصنيع مثلا تبدأ من الاسيتيلين, وهنالك طرق اخرى تستخدم زيت التربنتين الموجود بوفرة... والى جانب استخدام هذه المستخلصات في صناعة العطور والنكهة, فان كميات كبيرة مناها تستخدم في صناعة فيتامينات ا, و, ك...
اما المركبات الاصطناعية فهي مواد ذات روائح مميزة, يتم انتاجها من خامات طبيعية او اصطناعية. ولما كان ذلك يتم من مواد رخيصة وفي ظروف معتدلة, لذا نجد ان اسعارها غير مرتفعة وثابتة... هذا وقد ادى تطوير وسائل اصطناعها الى الحصول عليها بشكل عالي النقاوة.
اما المستخلصات الحيوانية فرغم ارتفاع ثمنها الا ان اهميتها فائقة في صناعة العطور, ويعود ذلك لما تضفيه رائحتها من دفء واستمرارية... واضافة الى ذلك فان لها اثرا تعاونيا على رائحة العطور مما يساعد على طول بقائها . ولقد امكن خلال السنوات الاخيرة اصطناع بعض هذه المركبات بنجاح وتم استخدامها في صناعة العطور.
اما اشباه الراتنجات مثل العنبر والبنزوين وغيرها فهي ذات اسعار زهيدة ولذا نراها تستخدم في صناعة العطور كمواد مثبتة للرائحة...
هذا ويمكن ان يتكون العطر الواحد من ثلاثين مادة او اكثر. ولما كان بعض الزيوت الاساسية محتويا على عدد كبير من المكونات لذا فان العدد الكلي للمواد المكونة للعطر يمكن ان يزيد عن المائة...
ان العطور انواع كثيرة جدا... وتقسم حسب الى اقسام: فمنها النباتية, ومنها الحيوانية ومنها الاصطناعية...
ويعتمد النوعان الاول والثاني من العطور على استخلاصهما من النباتات او الحيوانت بطرق كيميائية, فيما يعتبر النوع الثالث من الانواع غير المفضلة حيث ان مصادره غير طبيعية (وهذا بالطبع يؤثر على ثمنه حيث يكون بخس الثمن)
بالطبع لا يمكن التحدث عن جميع انواع استخلاص العطور... فهنالك الاستخلاص باستخدام تقطير الماء...


وهنالك الاستخلاص بواسطة التقطير البخاري... وهو ايضا انواع متعددة... وكذلك انتاج العجينة الزيتية... كما يستعمل ثاني اكسيد الكربون السائل لاستخلاص العطور من بعض النباتات...
وتذاب العطور بشكل عام في مادة الايثانول (من الكحوليات) - طبعا الثمينة منها لا تذاب بالكحول -


----------



## abdelaliali (20 مارس 2011)

<marquee/>thanks<marquee>


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم
هل بالامكان تزويدنا تركيب سهلة التحضير


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (27 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع معطر بالياسمين والفائدة
الله يعطيك الف عافية
وفي عندي كم سؤال لاحقا


----------



## محمد ازوين (9 مايو 2013)

Comment faire son parfum naturellement ?
Extrait de « L’aromathérapie » de Nelly Grosjean :

Les parfums et eaux de toilette

Toutes huiles essentielles entrent dans les compositions de base des parfums.
On appelle « base » le mélange des huiles essentielles avec un fixateur ou non.
Cette base est ensuite associée à de l’alcool dans des proportions différentes qui définiront l’appellation : « Parfum », « Eau de toilette » ou « Parfum de toilette ».
Préparation de votre parfum personnalisé :

Mélangez votre base : de 1 à 15 ml des H.E. de votre choix, à 100 ml d’alcool à 70°.
Choisissez un flacon en verre teinté.
Laissez reposer quinze jours à l’abri de la lumière et de la chaleur.
Filtrez… et utilisez !
La puissance de votre parfum dépendra de la force des H.E. utilisées, ainsi que de leur quantité.
La même base, soit 1 à 15 ml des huiles essentielles choisies, mélangées à 250 ml d’alcool à 70°, peut créer votre eau de toilette personnalisée.
Pour fixer votre parfum ou votre eau de toilette, ajouter quelques gouttes d’huile essentielle de Sauge, le meilleur des fixateurs végétaux. L’Ambre, le Musc, la Civette sont généralement employés en parfumerie.
La législation sur les titrages, les degrés d’alcool est très sévère.
La préparation des parfums commercialisés demande de grandes connaissances, et le spécialiste de la création des parfums s’appelle un « nez ».
Précaution : l’utilisation dans vos bases ne devra pas dépasser 1 ml du volume total de base – 5 à 15 ml dans ce cas – pour les essences suivantes : Cannelle, Néroli, Bergamote, Girofle, Thym, Gingembre, Origan… et Menthe.
Un bon conseil :
Choisissez en premier lieu une ou deux huiles essentielles aux notes douces fleuries : Lavande, Verveine, Bois de rose, Santal, Citron, Géranium, Ylang-ylang.
Ensuite, choisissez quelques essences puissantes auxquelles vous ajouterez, peu à peu, quelques gouttes, au maximum 1/20 de la base de départ : Girofle, Coriandre, Cannelle, Muscade, Néroli, Rose.
Puis ajoutez votre base, selon vos désirs, en respectant ces deux premiers principes.
Souvenez-vous que quelques gouttes d’essence de Sauge « fixent » votre parfum, et que le Cèdre, bois très neutre, « développe le parfum » d’autres huiles essentielles plus corsées.
Exemple numéro 1 : base douce, féminine et enveloppante.

La base : Géranium 7 ml, Verveine 4 ml, Cèdre 3 ml
Ajouter : 20 gouttes d’essence de Rose. Ajouter : 5 gouttes d’essence de Sauge comme fixateur.
Géranium, Verveine et Rose ont des parfums voisins qui se renforcent dans la même gamme d’odeurs.
Exemple numéro 2 : base capiteuse, orientale, suave.

La base : Santal 10 ml, Cèdre 5 ml.
Ajouter : 5 gouttes d’essence de Sauge comme fixateur,
puis ajouter au choix : quelques gouttes de Citron pour rafraîchir cette base orientale, ou quelques gouttes d’Ylang-ylang, ou 1 ml de Coriandre + quelques gouttes des huiles essentielles de votre inspiration, respirez, essayez et surtout notez !
Vous êtes, peut-être, sans le savoir, un « nez » parfait !
Mettez en pratique, composez, parfumez, vous-même, vos amis, votre linge, vos armoires, avec vos nouvelles et merveilleuses préparations inédites et « secrètes ». (Pages 238 à 240 – Édition Albin Michel)
c'est pas évident du tout ! Et rater son coup, ça coûte cher quand on voit le prix de certaines huiles essentielles


----------

